# Roboworms - Get'em while their HOT!!



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how many people here use these - but these are my GO TO bait when hitting pressured waters. My favorites are the 6" straight tail (sorry, not giving out my colors).. and the 4" Alive Shad. 

I fish both of them on a drop shot - but the worm is killer on my shakey heads. Spots and Largemouth both LOVE them. If you've never seen one dance in the water, then it's worth it to get one just to see for yourself.

Here is the best (and cheapest) place to order them from. It's best to buy in bulk because they are soft and you can go through them pretty quick if the fishing is hot. Bulk packs are 25 worms, and they come in a resealable zip lock bag.

The website I use is running a deal right now - 8.99 per bulk pack and free shipping. If you can find a deal better than this let me know, but I don't think you can. They are honest, God loving people and a pleasure to do business with.

https://www.fishermensheaven.com/shop/categories.php


----------



## heman (Dec 28, 2010)

very good deal.. prices are just a tad lower than TackleWarehouse.com (where i usually pick up my stuff), but the free shipping and no sales tax is a big Win for me.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like that I can buy in Bulk.. granted they come direct from the factory in Zip Lock bags, but it's better than those el chepo bags they come in with no way to keep water out of them..

here's a tip.... get some night crawlers a day or 2 before you go fishing. put them in the bag with them and leave them out in the sun... cast out and hold on!


----------



## poolie (Dec 28, 2010)

Russ, where are they located, east coast or west? Thanks for the info, that's a great deal. just trying to see what the shipping time is.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm I tried to order a pack of 25 ....went through PayPal, which I've done a hundred times....Suddenly, I get a message back from the seller ( not PayPal) saying "there is a problem with your order" Then I received an email message sayiing

"they will contact me soon regarding my order"....Not very encouraging for my first purchase. Perhaps they are out of my order's color or something.

I'll let you know what's up when they contact me. regards, rich


----------



## richg99 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmmm Strange, Just got confirmation message from BOTH Paypal and the seller that my package has arleady shipped? 

Wonder if the " "trouble with your order" response was just some automatic thing that they set up?? and forgot to take down. Anyways, I am happy now. Let's see what arrives.... Looking forward to fishing them similar to Senkos on a local lake. regards, Rich


----------



## poolie (Dec 28, 2010)

richg99 said:


> Hmmmm Strange, Just got confirmation message from BOTH Paypal and the seller that my package has arleady shipped?
> 
> Wonder if the " "trouble with your order" response was just some automatic thing that they set up?? and forgot to take down. Anyways, I am happy now. Let's see what arrives.... Looking forward to fishing them similar to Senkos on a local lake. regards, Rich



You're not using the Google Chrome browser are you? I had to quit using that browser to order things online with because I was getting errors like that.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

poolie said:


> Russ, where are they located, east coast or west? Thanks for the info, that's a great deal. just trying to see what the shipping time is.



Umm... I'm not really sure. I generally got my stuff within 2 days when I ordered from them.

I did talk with them today and he said Roboworm is having a hard time keeping the supplier equipped with 2 hot colors --- Morning Dawn and Oxblood Light. that may be the reason you got the automatic message, he said he had to return peoples money because they just couldn't supply it.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 29, 2010)

Goof up ignore me, very tired! :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 29, 2010)

roboworm is in California... but most of this stuff comes from up North.. 

My sponsor is actually the main supplier of Roboworms on the East coast - SFVU (https://www.sfvu.com), and I'm pretty sure they are located out of Maryland


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 29, 2010)

They don't seem to carry the EZ Shad, that's a shame.


----------



## poolie (Dec 29, 2010)

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > Russ, where are they located, east coast or west? Thanks for the info, that's a great deal. just trying to see what the shipping time is.
> ...



2 day turn around sounds great. Never fails that mid week I'll discover I'm running low on something I want to use for the weekend. Tacklewarehouse can't help me at that point.

The solution is that I need to fish more. That way I'd have a better idea of my soft plastic inventory. yea yea.. that's it.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2010)

Poolie...yes I am using Chrome (for the first time on a computer) . Never heard of that problem before..but that doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. I will send another message to the seller and mention your comment about Chrome causing error messages. What browser did you go to, please? 
Rich


----------



## poolie (Dec 29, 2010)

richg99 said:


> Poolie...yes I am using Chrome (for the first time on a computer) . Never heard of that problem before..but that doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. I will send another message to the seller and mention your comment about Chrome causing error messages. What browser did you go to, please?
> Rich



Can't beat the Mozilla Firefox browser. I actually like Chrome, just not for ordering online. Not sure what the problem is but had it happen 3 or 4 times buying from different websites.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 29, 2010)

OK... so we have the answer from Fishermen's Heaven. The problem in fact does lie with the Google Chrome web browser. So dump that and get Mozilla Firefox.


Firefox is what I have been using for atleast the last 6-7 years, and I have never had that many issues. Granted, there are a few (and I mean rarely) sites that still will only let you work with Internet Explorer, but Fishermen's Heaven isn't one of them. I actually downloaded Firefox here at work (which is a no no), but I ordered from them and surf the web with it all the time.

In the time that I've been using Firefox, I haven't once been hit with a virus (knock on wood).

But Fishermen's Heaven is up and running, it's just a Google Chrome problem!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was able to resurrect my Windows Internet Explorer. I actually have had Firefox on a number of times..but...just can't get comfortable with it. This is a new 64 bit machine, so a number of seemingly simple things are not so simple anymore.

I received a confirmation of Poolie's suggestion about the issue being with the Chrome browser...not with the Roboworm sellers. Their recent reply is posted below.... regards, rich

p.s. I just put Firefox back up. I am going to make a good attempt to "like" it. thanks for the suggestions.. Rich

********************************************
"We had our web people do some research and come to find out, Google Chrome is having issues across the board with a number of on-line vendors, and they feel that number will continue to rise as they get more and more complaints. 

Rest assured, it is nothing to do with us or our site so please feel confident in ordering, maybe using a different browser like Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox, and please let all those on your TINBOATS site know that the problem lies with Chrome and not our order processing."
*********************************************************************


----------



## russ010 (Dec 30, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> They don't seem to carry the EZ Shad, that's a shame.



Shoot them an email... they might be able to get them for you


----------



## fender66 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good info...thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 1, 2011)

Robo worms arrived yesterday..Can't ask for faster shipping. thanks, rich


----------



## brmurray (Jan 2, 2011)

expect mine tomorrow!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

brmurray said:


> expect mine tomorrow!



Which colors did you get?


----------



## brmurray (Jan 3, 2011)

I just went crazy and ordered about 10 different colors, mostly ones that I have never heard before. Got several of the moore natural colors and maybe some that was suggested! LOL :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good stuff... it's the action of these worms in the water that sets them off from the rest. It's almost like they are live worms.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just realized that these guys operate probably minutes from where I live or work. Odd website. Doesn't give you any info about them or where they are. I found one page that said they were out of Missouri. I need to order something from them and see where it comes from. Could be VERY handy to get to know these guys personally.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chris they use my sponsor who is a wholesale distributor to send the stuff out (I think...). 

But shoot them an email, I know he has a store because he said someone walked in the door to shop while he was typing me an email the other day. They are great people, and will go out of their way to help you.

Early last year I was looking for a Kistler Helium LTA rod that wasn't split grip, but no one had them since they were discontinued. I contacted Fishermen's Heaven and they went out of their way to find me 2 shops that still had the full cork grip rods in stock (and they made no revenue off my purchase)... when you find someone who will work with you like that, it goes a long way in my book and I will do my best to help them out as well. It takes a lot to gain my trust, and even more for me to put my name on their business. I wouldn't post them here if I didn't feel like you would be treated like a genuine customer, and not just another dollar in their pocket.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 3, 2011)

russ010 said:


> Chris they use my sponsor who is a wholesale distributor to send the stuff out (I think...).
> 
> But shoot them an email, I know he has a store because he said someone walked in the door to shop while he was typing me an email the other day. They are great people, and will go out of their way to help you.
> 
> Early last year I was looking for a Kistler Helium LTA rod that wasn't split grip, but no one had them since they were discontinued. I contacted Fishermen's Heaven and they went out of their way to find me 2 shops that still had the full cork grip rods in stock (and they made no revenue off my purchase)... when you find someone who will work with you like that, it goes a long way in my book and I will do my best to help them out as well. It takes a lot to gain my trust, and even more for me to put my name on their business. I wouldn't post them here if I didn't feel like you would be treated like a genuine customer, and not just another dollar in their pocket.



Good words. I'll definitely look them up. Thanks Russ.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 3, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Just realized that these guys operate probably minutes from where I live or work. Odd website. Doesn't give you any info about them or where they are. I found one page that said they were out of Missouri. I need to order something from them and see where it comes from. Could be VERY handy to get to know these guys personally.




Fender, addy on my package was Perry Hall, MD 21128

That was the return addy anyway.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

brmurray said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that these guys operate probably minutes from where I live or work. Odd website. Doesn't give you any info about them or where they are. I found one page that said they were out of Missouri. I need to order something from them and see where it comes from. Could be VERY handy to get to know these guys personally.
> ...



Yea... I think that's where the warehouse where my sponsors are located


----------

